# Oysters are delicious and FREE today!!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

It's another wonderful Wednesday at Gilligan's! Come out and enjoy a $1 off drinks, FREE Oysters and no rain!!!

XOXO - Humpday Hotties - Kyra, Logan, & Marissa


PLEASE Remember we are CASH only today! Thanks!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Me and three will be there.

See ya, the "Wonderful Kyra Girl" of the beach.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

No rain yet, hopefully it holds off for you guys!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

69Viking said:


> No rain yet, hopefully it holds off for you guys!


A little soft rain is great, we huddle under the tiki hut, and all the tourists leave, and we have MORE oysters for us!!!

If it down pours, Gilligan's shuts down, and we eat $1 Fish Taco's at Hemmingways.

One of these day you are going to make one of these.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

See Ya Kyra


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> A little soft rain is great, we huddle under the tiki hut, and all the tourists leave, and we have MORE oysters for us!!!
> 
> If it down pours, Gilligan's shuts down, and we eat $1 Fish Taco's at Hemmingways.
> 
> One of these day you are going to make one of these.


 Tom you know it, I always try to make one or 2 during the year! If I wasn't going out of town this weekend I might have tried to make it over that way this week. Maybe the next time you guys take the grill I'll see if I can get out that way! BTW, those palms you gave me are still alive, I think this is the year they'll shoot up. Took them a year to re-establish once I put them in the ground! I'll try and take a pic if when it's not raining!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't make it today but I have it on my calendar for next week. First time, hope to meet some of you regulars next week.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

DANG! My "working Wednesdays" has been extended 6 months. Looking like mid 2016. Keep it going gang I shall return!!!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Is this an every Wednesday deal?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes, for the past 5 years


----------

